
Remotely accessing an IP address inside a target computer is a search - CapitalistCartr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/10/07/remotely-accessing-an-ip-address-inside-a-target-computer-is-a-search/
======
eveningcoffee
I think that regardless of the touchy subject, the question of the author is
fair as stated in the article:

" _Is there a limit on how many different places can be searched under a
single warrant while still satisfying the requirement that the warrant
describe the “place to be searched”? Can a single warrant justify a search of
thousands or even (hypothetically) millions of computers, all used by
different people who don’t know each other? At what point does the use of a
single warrant to search many places make the warrant a general warrant that
the Fourth Amendment prohibits?_ "

------
dahdum
Using his analogy it seems more like you sent an invitation which the fbi
returned to sender with a gps device. The FBI didn't search the _unsent_
letters, they returned one that sent itself.

~~~
belorn
Where there not a similar case where then police bugged a car with a gps
device, without a warrant, and the supreme court decided unanimously that
police agencies must obtain search warrants before they can install GPS
tracking devices on the vehicles of suspects?

It also seems to miss the point. If a person has a hidden identity and a
stalker breakers into the post officer in order to obtain the protected
address, is the stalker committing a crime towards that person or can they
just claim that addresses "is public" because the sender "voluntarily shared
the information". The fact that the sender has protected identity should give
a strong hint towards their intentions, even if the knowingly used the postal
service.

If the FBI used a sybil attack and only passively gleaned the information as
the "letter" came past, rather than do a breaking and entering, would it
change anything? We could still distill this legal issue as intentional
protected information being knowingly intercepted without a warrant. It would
be a interesting case, but first the court need to decide if planting malware
on citizens computers need a warrant or not.

